# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Buffalo chicken wrap.

## 03ozwhip

I want one for lunch tomorrow, don't know why I want one, but where is a good BC wrap, none of the OJs , earls BS recommendations please.

Edit: I guess Cajun chicken and sandwiches are acceptable

----------


## suntan

4th spot.

----------


## JfuckinC

Earls Cajun chicken sandwich is great, get off your high horse hipster  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Earls Cajun chicken sandwich is great, get off your high horse hipster



I know! I just want something different, nit sure what that is lol

----------


## suntan

Try Holy Grill's.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> 4th spot.



+1

----------


## killramos

Be a man and get the hot chicken sandwich at Alumni.

Buffalo chicken wrap… are you my wife?

----------


## suntan

> Be a man and get the hot chicken sandwich at Alumni.
> 
> Buffalo chicken wrap… are you my wife?



This place.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Be a man and get the hot chicken sandwich at Alumni.
> 
> Buffalo chicken wrap… are you my wife?



LOL this is actually for my wife

----------


## killramos

This all makes so much more sense

----------


## mr2mike

> 4th spot.



+2

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm not sure what someone can do to really make one of these stand out. They're good and I like them... But... I feel like it's asking "who make the best Campbell's soup in town?"

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'm not sure what someone can do to really make one of these stand out. They're good and I like them... But... I feel like it's asking "who make the best Campbell's soup in town?"



I think I'm basically just looking to go somewhere else outside the box that has a good one.

----------


## msommers

Alumni

----------

